# Onyx Graduation Pic



## Onyxmom2 (Jan 10, 2011)

He is proof, they will graduate ALL dogs! lol


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

That is a cute picture lol.


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

Congrats Onyx!!!! What a big goofy cutie pie!!!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Way to go Onyx! Cute pic! Thanks for sharing....


----------

